# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  خلفيآات لرووعة سطح مكتبكـ ،،

## شذى الزهراء

*صبـــــــآـاح الوورد ومســآـااء الزهــر* 
*جايبه لكم خلفيآاات راائعه لسطح مكتبك ـ كِ*

*


 

 

 










 

 






* 



*آتمنى عجبتكم ..*
*نقلتها  لآجلكم ..*
*موودتـــــــــــــــــي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*وـآإآو ..*

*حلوييين كثيير ..*

*مشكوورة غنــآتي ع الخلفيآت الكيووت ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*غــــآآليتي ..* 
***شذآوي*** 
*سلمت أناملك على الخلفيآآت الكلآسيك* 
*ولآحرمنا الله منك ومن رووعة ماتقدمين* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..*
*تحيـــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يجننننننننو 
تم لطش الكل ..
يسلمو شذووي ع الطرح 
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نواعم

حلوين

شذوي 

زي حلاوتش عفر

جاري السرقة 

 :wacko:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *وـآإآو ..*
> 
> *حلوييين كثيير ..*
> 
> *مشكوورة غنــآتي ع الخلفيآت الكيووت ..*
> 
> *يعطيك العآفية .."*



 

*تسلميين ليلووو الاحلى وجودكِ*
*لاتحرميني الطله غنااتي*
*دمتي بــــــوود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *غــــآآليتي ..* 
> 
> ***شذآوي*** 
> *سلمت أناملك على الخلفيآآت الكلآسيك* 
> *ولآحرمنا الله منك ومن رووعة ماتقدمين* 
> *موفقة لكل خير ..*
> *تحيـــآآتي القلبية..*
> 
> *.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*



 

*الرووعه في هالحضووور الراقي*
*رنوومه*
*لآعدم منكِ ولامن هالتواجد يارب*
*دمتي بسعااده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يجننننننننو 
> تم لطش الكل ..
> يسلمو شذووي ع الطرح 
> تحيآتيـ .. ^_^



 
*عوآآافي للطش* *فرووش*
*شكراً لحضووركِ** البهي* 
*لآتحرميناا توآصلكِ خيووة*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> نواعم
> 
> حلوين
> 
> شذوي 
> 
> زي حلاوتش عفر
> 
> جاري السرقة



 

*اسرقي عفاف حلال عليكِ*
*انتي الاحلى بهالطله النيره*
*ماانحرم وجودكِ بموضوعاتي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## العيون الحزينة

*رررررروعة
 يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*العيون الحزينة .. نور اهل البيت*
*تسلموون عزيزتاي ع الطله*
*ماانحرم تواصلكما ياارب*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هـلآ 


يَآي عَلى الخلفيات الرايقة 

يناسبوآ لآبي القمييل 

مشكورة ششذآوي 

وعطاش الله العافية 

موفقة لكل خير

=)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* رووح غناتي*
*يسلمووو ..طلتكِ هي الاجمل*
*ماانحرم توااصلكِ العطر*
*وموووفقه يالغلا..*

----------


## صفية

شكرا على هذه المجهودات  الجبارة                       احببببببببببببببببببببببببببببكم يا اهل القطيف............

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صفيه*
*مشكوورة خيتو ع الطله* 
*ماانحرم من التوآاصل*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## SEHAS

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

